# Musical Cubers



## ducttapecuber (Jan 10, 2013)

From browsing around the forums and talking to various cubers, I realize that many of us are musical. In other words a majority of us are band geeks and orch dorks. So what do you play? Are you in another form of musical arts (theater, singing, ect)? Could there be a link between a musician's and cuber's minds being similiar? A lot of cubers say they preform better when listening to music. Music and cubing are two main things in my life. In this thread everyone can post what they play and any footage they may have!

Here is my last concert's band footage that i finished editing earlier this week:
(and this is an 8th grade band, so we're not very good...)





I play the flute, 2nd chair btw.


----------



## piece popper (Jan 10, 2013)

I play trumpet (also second chair) and I broke one of the valves today. I'm not sure if I cube faster with music but I don't really listen to music anyway.


----------



## shelley (Jan 10, 2013)

I just watched a NOVA Science episode about the brain, and there was a bit about how learning to play a musical instrument from a young age results in (among other things) the development of the area of the brain that governs finger dexterity. So I'm not surprised there's a correlation between musical training and cubing.

I started out on the piano at 6 and played the violin all through middle school, high school and college. Caltech orchestra was actually how I met the people who eventually got me into competitive cubing.


----------



## emolover (Jan 11, 2013)

When I was in band from 6th-11th grade I played the trombone in concert band and jazz band. From 3rd grade until now I played guitar. In 7th and 10th grade I played it in jazz band. My freshman year I almost decided to play the euphonium in marching band but I backed out of it because the schedule is overkill. I also dabble in the electric bass and have dabbled in the trumpet before. During collage I plan to take some jazz courses to improve and to relax. Unlike likely 90% of the people on this forum I have never played the piano and do not ever plan to do so.


----------



## ajayd (Jan 11, 2013)

I play trumpet in the 8th grade band, first chair. I'm ok,(level 5 NYSSMA), but not good enough to make all county where I live. It's very competitive.
Edit: I also play piano(LEvel 5 NYSSMA), but I really hate it. I'm waiting until 9th to drop.


----------



## applemobile (Jan 11, 2013)

Used to play Alto saxophone in a Concert band, but kinda quit, looking at getting back into it. I also play all sorts of guitars and sing/songwrite but haven't been too active for a while. I go through phases of interest.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Jan 11, 2013)

> I play trumpet in the 8th grade band, first chair. I'm ok,(level 5 NYSSMA), but not good enough to make all county where I live. It's very competitive


.
I tried out for "all-district" which is basically all county. I didn't make it... But thats ok because I'm not that good. But I will continue Concert Band and do Marching Band in highschool


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess I would say that I play violin(1) and piano(2). (I am a private music teacher, in fact.) But I have also played flute(3), bassoon(4), oboe(5), trombone(6), chimes(7) (21 big bells in a tower), quena(8), guitar(9). That's the order I learned them in. I don't think I missed anything. I'm pretty sure my musical experience helps me cube because of trained finger dexterity, trained muscle memory, etc.

Below is a violin recording.


----------



## wytefury (Jan 11, 2013)

I am a bassoon performance major. I also am quite accomplished at oboe and tenor sax. And music really seems to help me concentrate while cubing.


----------



## omer (Jan 11, 2013)

I started playing piano when I was like 8, also a little bit of guitar in the last 3 years. I just do it for fun, not for a band or something.


----------



## CheesePuffs (Jan 13, 2013)

I've played violin since 1st grade. I made it into Allstate Orchestra for middle school and I will be going in a couple of days.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 13, 2013)

Mikel said:


>



LOL!


----------



## cubegenius (Jan 14, 2013)

I play the bagpipes.


----------



## BluSune (Jan 19, 2013)

I play bari sax at high school level but i'm in middle school and have been playing piano for 5 years. I once played my freinds' trombone and trumpet. The trombone was a little difficult but the trumpet i picked up in about 5 minutes. sounded terrible though lol. I listen to dubstep while i cube.


----------



## DNFphobia (Jan 19, 2013)

Used to play trumpet in the school band for 4 years since middle school.


----------



## ZamHalen (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm a percussionist, I actually warmed up for a contest one by cubing on the last leg of a bus ride lol.




 This why I often disappear from the forum.I also sing and play guitar and bass also as a hobby though.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 22, 2013)

ZamHalen said:


> I'm a percussionist, I actually warmed up for a contest one by cubing on the last leg of a bus ride lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That does not look easy. Great performance!


----------



## Zhanchi man (Feb 2, 2013)

I have been playing piano since I was 9 and have continued for 5 years.


----------



## Guitarcam96 (Feb 6, 2013)

I've been playing both guitar and piano for 12-13 years now. I'm also in a band called Arkane Daze which i'm the lead guitarist and backup vocals.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 4, 2013)

Used to play drums a bit, never got particularly good. Now I'm wishing I stuck with it... When I manage to get some money saved I'm hoping to buy a kit and start practising again


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Mar 5, 2013)

I used to play keyboard and clarinet but I gave them up and play drums now. May take up piano, and would love to learn how to make electronic music.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm trying to learn how to play piano. My goal: be able to play this:


----------



## omer (Mar 5, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I'm trying to learn how to play piano. My goal: be able to play this:
> ~snip~


Who composed that piece? and do you have the sheet music for it?


----------



## uniacto (Mar 5, 2013)

Ickathu said:


> I'm trying to learn how to play piano. My goal: be able to play this:



This will inspire me to start playing piano again someday haha. 



omer said:


> Who composed that piece? and do you have the sheet music for it?



Murray Gold and there's loads of piano covers on youtube that have the sheet music in the description.


----------



## Ickathu (Mar 6, 2013)

omer said:


> Who composed that piece? and do you have the sheet music for it?



Murray Gold composed it. Here's a link: http://sebastianwolff.info/news/2012/01/doctor-who-i-am-the-doctor-sheet-music/


----------



## Mikel (Mar 7, 2013)

Speedcuber Phil Golub, otherwise known as Xxoxia on Youtube has released a single on itunes titled, "Feet Off the Couch" it is a rock song that is very catchy and awesome. You can check it out here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/feet-off-the-couch/id604113131?i=604113142


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 8, 2013)

Playing piano since I was 5, that makes almost 9 years I think
or maybe just 8
Somewhere around there


----------



## yockee (Mar 16, 2013)

Mikel said:


> Speedcuber Phil Golub, otherwise known as Xxoxia on Youtube has released a single on itunes titled, "Feet Off the Couch" it is a rock song that is very catchy and awesome. You can check it out here: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/feet-off-the-couch/id604113131?i=604113142



Hahaha, thanks dood!


----------



## ducttapecuber (Mar 20, 2013)

Latest band concert. We went and played these 3 pieces a week later in front of judges we scored straight ones!! which is the highest possible score!


----------



## ChrisBird (Mar 20, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> So what do you play? Are you in another form of musical arts (theater, singing, ect)?



I have played Piano for almost 12 years now, and have dabbled in and around with Trumpet and Guitar here and there. I am by no means good at any of them, I just enjoy making music.


----------



## Sakoleg (Mar 23, 2013)

I am violinist and sound ingeneer in theater.


----------



## tx789 (Mar 25, 2013)

I play guitar and am taking music for NCEA lvl1 a this year along with my other 5 subjects


----------



## blokpoi (Mar 26, 2013)

I play trumpet.


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys, I have played the piano since I was 6 in Year 1 (Now 15, in Year 10), I also started to play the Clarinet in Year 7, Alto Saxophone in Year 8, Baritone Saxophone in Year 10. I play in Concert and Jazz bands and I am preparing for my Grade 8 AMEB exam this year. (AMEB= Australian Music Examination Board). I am also trying to learn the guitar on my own. Any tips?


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 2, 2015)

I just thought that I would share to the world (a few years after making this thread) that I'm in high school now and have been selected to be Drum Major my next two years


----------



## pdilla (Feb 2, 2015)

A bit of a resurrection but this thread is timeless, it seems to me.

I play music professionally two nights a week. Hoping to get more long term contracts soon. ^^


----------



## Seanliu (Feb 2, 2015)

Actually, no. I am crap at music and cannot play any instrument, although I there is a problem - 
When I moved, the other school assumed I could read music. When I went back, they assumed that the school I went to taught me how to read music. 

I quit music when I was 3, when I couldn't sit for the length of a recorder session.



pdilla said:


> A bit of a resurrection but this thread is timeless, it seems to me.
> 
> I play music professionally two nights a week. Hoping to get more long term contracts soon. ^^



Good Luck!


----------



## deKassu (Feb 11, 2015)

Ooooh boy, where do i start...

I primarily play the guitar, even tho im not particularly good at it, mostly i play my grindy, gritty and harsh experimental-kind of music (while still having melody to it, thats the point in experimental music, so it sounds listenable while being something new/different) but sometimes i go on and play some nice happy moody chords and go full-blast djent-style again. I can play the drums pretty well, even tho i dont own a drum set. I primarily play at the school. I can also play the bass guitar, and i can play some nice tunes with that too. The keyboard hasnt interested me too much, but i still can play it as far as playing 3-point chords goes to.

I also listen to a lot of music, everything from harsh noise to shoegazing/post-rock. If someone actually is interested my last.fm is the same as my username here. I also listen to music when im solving, mostly something more silent, like ambient or the previously mentioned post-rock with some doom metal vibes.

I also have experimented making my own industrial/experimental rock -kind of music with a guitar and a drum machine. I also simulate bass by playing the guitar and editing the sound to be an octave lower. (lol) I havent posted my "productions" anywhere, and i have to play and record more crap for the "album" im making.


----------



## Phaint (Feb 15, 2015)

Well I might as well throw in my two cents. I taught my self to "play" piano around two-three years ago. I've never learned yo played songs but I could sit down at a piano and improve for 30-50 minutes. This is a short example of what I've taught myself to do https://soundcloud.com/phaintmusic/piano-improv (keep in mind I have not done any musical background and have only learned to play through experimenting so plz don't judge). For the past year I have been spending my time learning to produce music and making music on my computer as a hobby.
https://soundcloud.com/phaintmusic/piano-improv <example

I'm curious if anyone else has any background as a producer or is a self taught musician who also cannot read music notes? I have also been cubing for around 2 months now and have gotten my average down to around 25 seconds and was wondering what a normal rate of progression is? Am I slow or is that normal?



deKassu said:


> Ooooh boy, where do i start...
> 
> I primarily play the guitar, even tho im not particularly good at it, mostly i play my grindy, gritty and harsh experimental-kind of music (while still having melody to it, thats the point in experimental music, so it sounds listenable while being something new/different) but sometimes i go on and play some nice happy moody chords and go full-blast djent-style again. I can play the drums pretty well, even tho i dont own a drum set. I primarily play at the school. I can also play the bass guitar, and i can play some nice tunes with that too. The keyboard hasnt interested me too much, but i still can play it as far as playing 3-point chords goes to.
> 
> ...



What software if any are you using to record and such and what are you doing with it? There is a lot of very powerful software that could simulate real instruments like your bass and mastering the tracks that could help it sound a lot better (although I couldn't find your last.fm thing and don't know what your music sounds like, if you don't EQ and master your tracks properly they won't sound as good as they could) If you have any questions regarding stuff like that I would be happy to help.


----------



## deKassu (Feb 15, 2015)

Phaint said:


> What software if any are you using to record and such and what are you doing with it? There is a lot of very powerful software that could simulate real instruments like your bass and mastering the tracks that could help it sound a lot better (although I couldn't find your last.fm thing and don't know what your music sounds like, if you don't EQ and master your tracks properly they won't sound as good as they could) If you have any questions regarding stuff like that I would be happy to help.



I use audacity to record and edit everything and i use Hydrogen -drum sequencer as a drum machine. I use that because its easily available on Linux and it has all the basic functions i need at the moment. Here is a link to my last.fm: www.last.fm/user/deKassu
As stated before, i havent uploaded any tracks as of yet, because i am still on the stage of finding inspiration and motivation. If you have any recommendations for programs (like you mentioned) what can simulate bass and other instruments, please name a few if possible. Thanks for the offering to help!


----------



## TraciAG (Feb 15, 2015)

I play guitar, piano, trumpet, bass, and I can improv some folk instruments such as Shamisen and Banjo. Ironically I'm not so good at music theory. 

To be honest, I really don't care much for playing music (besides guitar and trumpet <3 ), as long as I can record it. I'm in grade 11 and I really _really_ want to be a recording engineering. Luckily I live in NC, a couple hours drive from the Tennessee border so there are lots of opportunities for me. Unfortunately I'm having a really hard time finding the right place for me, because it's hard to find the right (and not BS rip-you-off) school or program for this field. 

I'm looking into Black Horse Institute but my mom says I need to go to a four-year college right out of HS :/ but there's nothing in particular to do for four years for the recording arts, unless I go for a different music degree too...or could I go for business? Idk, growing up sucks.


----------



## Deathranger999 (Feb 15, 2015)

I play bassoon, and I'm in the second-highest band in my school!


----------



## Pearljamcuber95 (Mar 31, 2015)

I play bass guitar and listen to bands like Pearl Jam, Foo Fighters, Nirvana, Mudhoney, Stone Temple Pilots etc. . . I also play in my own original rock band as well .


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 31, 2015)

I play keyboard


----------



## Oatch (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm another one of those 'self-taught' musicians but funnily enough I taught myself how to read notation, not really proficient at sight-reading but I can do it nonetheless. I've been playing piano/keyboards the longest (8-ish years) but I've also learnt how to play the bass and the guitar. I've had experience with recording through the production of a CD of some of my original music (but now that I look back at it, it's pretty bad) and I am currently producing another one for my Stage 2 Music Individual Study. I've also been involved in some performances here and there, I've played piano for musical theater for the past 2 years and I've also played in a contemporary rock band as a bass player.

It's quite good to see that there are actually a lot of people who share this seemingly odd blend of hobbies! Maybe there is some obscure correlation between the two after all.


----------



## pyr14 (Apr 17, 2015)

I've played the guitar seriously for 2 years but then I kinda stopped now. I kinda played the drums as well. When I'm bored, I just troll with my guitar either playing music I kinda learnt already or mashing random barre chords.

I self taught myself.


----------



## JediJupiter (Apr 19, 2015)

I learned the violin for maybe 8 years, I haven't played it in a whole year now though. I also do orchestral percussion, so pretty much any percussion, including tuned percussion (glockenspiels etc)


----------



## EntireTV (Mar 22, 2016)

ducttapecuber said:


> From browsing around the forums and talking to various cubers, I realize that many of us are musical. In other words a majority of us are band geeks and orch dorks. So what do you play? Are you in another form of musical arts (theater, singing, ect)? Could there be a link between a musician's and cuber's minds being similiar? A lot of cubers say they preform better when listening to music. Music and cubing are two main things in my life. In this thread everyone can post what they play and any footage they may have!
> 
> Here is my last concert's band footage that i finished editing earlier this week:
> (and this is an 8th grade band, so we're not very good...)
> ...



I've been playing clarinet for 4 years and I'm pretty good. I've made all state band for California which is pretty competitive, and our music program is good. Any clarinetists out there?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Mar 22, 2016)

This was one of my favorite videos I made.


----------



## Boneless (Mar 27, 2016)

I play percussion in school, but I'm teaching myself guitar and bugle.


----------



## PianoCubeJutsu (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm a member of the school orchestra as well as a pianist for quite some time.
I'm also joining percussion (battery) to play tenor drum.


----------



## Isaacattack (Apr 5, 2016)

Im a percussionist at my school, but i dont listen to music while cubing. Personally, i enjoy a quiet environment for cubing. I live in canada where we don't have "first chair" rating system, but i am my percussion section leader.


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 15, 2016)

I play drums and violin.

Big difference.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 15, 2016)

Piano, Clarinet and Harmonica in that order.
Piano pretty good I dare say. Can sightread Transcendental etudes with relative ease/learn a hungarian dance in a month


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hey there, I'm also a clarinetist. 


EntireTV said:


> I've been playing clarinet for 4 years and I'm pretty good. I've made all state band for California which is pretty competitive, and our music program is good. Any clarinetists out there?


----------



## EntireTV (Apr 15, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> Hey there, I'm also a clarinetist.



Yay! For how long?


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 15, 2016)

EntireTV said:


> Yay! For how long?


About 4 years. I'm not that good though.


----------



## Jbacboy (Apr 15, 2016)

I play piano, and I used to play flute.


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Apr 15, 2016)

I play piano, a bit of classical guitar, and bass clarinet at school. Occasionally I go and fail at making a song on the computer


----------



## Boneless (Apr 15, 2016)

Marching band conditioning started today. Yay, push ups with marching drum harnesses on backwards!


----------



## RhysC (Apr 16, 2016)

Woo a bit of everything

I'm doing university level flute, piano, I'm in a choir and I used to play 5 types of recorder


----------



## Aaron Lau (Apr 17, 2016)

to u all who play drums, what cymbals do you use?


----------



## Boneless (Apr 20, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> to u all who play drums, what cymbals do you use?


My personal drum set has inexpensive Paiste 101's, but my school has some fantastic Zildjian Dark K's.


----------



## Aaron Lau (Apr 20, 2016)

Boneless said:


> My personal drum set has inexpensive Paiste 101's, but my school has some fantastic Zildjian Dark K's.


yeah them k's are great. Also how long have you been playing?


----------



## Boneless (Apr 27, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> yeah them k's are great. Also how long have you been playing?


About 7 years, probably.


----------



## OLLiver (Apr 27, 2016)

Matt11111 said:


> About 4 years. I'm not that good though.


another clarinettist. my god we number many


----------



## Aaron Lau (Apr 27, 2016)

Boneless said:


> About 7 years, probably.


well you should consider getting some newer cymbals


----------



## BillyRain (Apr 27, 2016)

I am the drummer of a progressive power metal band called NightMare World. 

We released an album last year. Someone put the whole thing on YouTube if anyone is interested in checking us out.


----------



## Boneless (May 6, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> well you should consider getting some newer cymbals


Probably. They sound alright, though.


BillyRain said:


> I am the drummer of a progressive power metal band called NightMare World.
> 
> We released an album last year. Someone put the whole thing on YouTube if anyone is interested in checking us out.


That's pretty cool. I'm not a huge metal fan, but I like this. Maybe I should listen to more progressive metal stuff.


----------



## 2180161 (May 7, 2016)

I've been playing the saxophone for approximately 6 years, I'm learning how to play bassoon, guitar, and oboe.
Also I'm not surprised that there is appears to be a correlation between playing instruments and speedcubin'


----------



## Chree (May 8, 2016)

How many other cuber DJ's are there? I know of at least one.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 8, 2016)

Chree said:


> How many other cuber DJ's are there? I know of at least one.


----------



## Kotra25 (May 8, 2016)

I am playing guitar a bit but only as a hobby. But I can use my fingers pretty fast at both the cube and the guitar so there may be a link between them.


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 8, 2016)

Chree said:


> How many other cuber DJ's are there? I know of at least one.


My instruments of choice.


----------



## Chree (May 8, 2016)

CLL Smooth said:


> My instruments of choice.



Setup's lookin good, man.


----------



## Matt11111 (May 9, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


>


I was about to mention you, but you did it for me.


----------



## Chree (May 9, 2016)

SpeedCubeReview said:


>



Re-he-heeeeaaally. What do you spin?


----------



## Boneless (May 9, 2016)

CLL Smooth said:


> My instruments of choice.



Nice setup! I do a lot of electronic music. If you don't just DJ, but produce too, what DAW do you use? I use FL.


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 9, 2016)

Boneless said:


> Nice setup! I do a lot of electronic music. If you don't just DJ, but produce too, what DAW do you use? I use FL.


The DAW I use is the Tascam 2488 pictured in the set-up. Strictly hardware for me. I don't use computers too much when I make music.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 10, 2016)

Hey Boneless, I use FL studio and make electronic music too.

That's all I do musically though.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (May 11, 2016)

Chree said:


> Re-he-heeeeaaally. What do you spin?



I use a Numark Quad Deck and connect an iPad for my storage (touch screen and easy access to iTunes/Spotify make it easy for Weddings). My favorite thing is my two 800w Peavey powered speakers and improvising electric violin over top the music.


----------



## Boneless (May 12, 2016)

CLL Smooth said:


> The DAW I use is the Tascam 2488 pictured in the set-up. Strictly hardware for me. I don't use computers too much when I make music.


Cool, I've always wanted to try something that's strictly hardware.


CyanSandwich said:


> Hey Boneless, I use FL studio and make electronic music too.
> 
> That's all I do musically though.


What version? I use Producer's edition.


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 13, 2016)

Boneless said:


> What version? I use Producer's edition.


Producer's edition - 11


----------



## CLL Smooth (May 13, 2016)

Boneless said:


> Cool, I've always wanted to try something that's strictly hardware.


Just the way I've always done things. I wouldn't recommend it with all of the innovations in computer technology nowadays. I suppose one day I'll have to get with the times.


----------



## Earfolds (May 23, 2016)

When I was younger I used to play alto saxophone in school, and later, I picked up the piano to Grade 8. I can still play both, but own neither. Lately, I've been learning to play guitar, though, and bought a cheapy Fender Stratocaster rip-off on which to learn. I've always wanted to play guitar like Kevin Shields, and maybe in a few years, I'll get there...


----------

